# 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt



## greengrow (5 November 2008)

in the UK:

There’s a text doing the rounds saying something like "URGENT! A large parcel is awaiting delivery, please call +*43820990914* for delivery tomorrow. From International Parcel Deliveries"
.............
we have also had lots of problems with Austrian numbers programmed into dialers
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/pdfs/ocpinternational.pdf


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*



greengrow schrieb:


> There’s a *text *doing the rounds


Für die deutschen  Leser, soweit sie nicht so fit in heutigem englisch  sind: 

text > SMS


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*

Die Mehrwertbande knallt völlig durch: UK-Nummern pingen in Deutschland, Österreicher in UK...

_The Premium Rate Crooks get absolutely mad... UK numbers are used for ping-spam in Germany, austrian numbers are used in the UK...

Greengrow: Have you seen this:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...us-dem-ausland-447044879174-a.html#post256089

The gold medal winner of the Fraud Olympics on tour in Germany? 
_


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*



greengrow schrieb:


> in the UK:
> 
> There’s a text doing the rounds saying something like "URGENT! A large parcel is awaiting delivery, please call +*43820990914* for delivery tomorrow. From International Parcel Deliveries"



Ambervox AG
CH, 6303 Zug, Charmerstr. 79

Company is unknown 
There is no such company in Switzerland and - as far as I can see - anywhere else. I would guess that it's related to Curacao (Netherland Antilles), but there is only a very very very thin evidence.
(_Firma ist unbekannt, eine solche Firma gibt und gab es nicht in der Schweiz und soweit ich das sehen kann auch nicht anderswo. Ich würde tippen, dass die Firma etwas mit Curacao auf den niederlänsichen Antillen zu tun hat, aber dafür gibt es nur sehr sehr sehr dünne Hinweise)_

Ask Telecom Austria for assistance - they rented the number to the unexisting "Ambervox AG"
kundenservice[ @ ]telekom.at

(_Frage bei der Austria Telkekom nach, die haben die NUmmer an die nicht existierende Ambervox AG vergeben_)

---

edit: No such company in Curacao 


> There is no company with a Statutory or Tradename like ambervox.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*

+43820990914
447880957374 / 44 788-095-7374 Phone Number Call Details & Comments


http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/43820899510

"*43820899510* phone number comments:
Dave - 5 Oct 2008
text message says "!!URGENT!! Large Parcel awaiting delivery and to call an international number. The company calls itself 'International Parcel Deliveries' which doesn't exist from google. It's a scam."


mentions a atms-number given to maxtis sro (CZ)
RTR-Rufnummernsuche

Maxtis sro is a known company.
The director of that company once wrote an article "Don't miss the gold rush" about Dialer services in Europe. 

The company he used to be with is better known: Goodthinxx...

His company CREANET from France (sold to TELEMEDIA GROUP in 2001) is barred in the UK (see ICSTIS/PPP barred SPS)

ref:
ICSTIS vs New Deal Telecom
PhonepayPlus

ICSTIS vs Studio Opera
see ICSTIS monthly report No 92/2002


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2008)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*

PhonepayPlus

"26 November 2008
EMERGENCY PROCEDURE INVESTIGATION INTO AMBAVOX AG"

They also have the following GERMAN PRNs (Diese Firma hat auch mindestens folgende deutschen Mehrwertnummern)

09005960001
09005960002
09005960003
09005960004
09005960005
09005960006
09005960007
09005960008
09005960009
[ir]
Ob die sich trauen, in Deutschland was anzubieten, was nicht den Regeln entspricht?
Raten würde ich das denen nicht. Wir warten schon [/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*

Ich habe auch einen Anruf auf meiner Telefonrechnung.
Ich hätte am 23.11.08 um 23:03:018 auf die Nummer 09001061332 angerufen...Dies ist nicht wahr!! Sollte 99 Cent dafür bezahlen..Werde ich nicht tun und die AMBAVOX AGI in Charmerstr. 79 , 6303 Zug , gibt es nicht!!! Ich werde nicht bezahlen und warte ab. Diese telefonnumer von denen läuft über Arcor,doch diese konnten nichts machen..


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*

Was ist da genau passiert? Natürlich gibt es diese Firma, das steht doch bereits hier im Thread...
was war das für eine Nummer? Ich habe bereits die Bundesnetzagentur gebeten, auf diese Nummern ein Auge zu werfen.
Kuck mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...er-geht-gegen-pingspammer-vor.html#post263941

Die von Dir genannte Nummer war bisher nicht bekannt, es dürfte sich dabei evtl. um das Phänomen handeln, dass Nummern vergeben sind, aber nicht in der Datenbank stehen. Ich kläre das im Laufe des heutigen Tages noch ab, obwohl bei der BnetzA schon Feierabend ist...



> Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
> 16.3.2008 ; 7:42 Uhr


???



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und die AMBAVOX AGI in Charmerstr. 79 , 6303 Zug , gibt es nicht!!!


hier ist die Firma
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/ambavox_ag_CH-400.3.028.299-9_14302734.html
weil es Chamer Straße 79 heisst


----------



## Wattestäbchen (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> obwohl bei der BnetzA schon Feierabend ist...


Guten Abend,
Feierabend ist immer relativ - aber das wissen Sie ja...
Sind sonst irgendwelche Beschwerden bekannt zu Nummern der Ambavox AG - außer dieser einen hier und Ihrer - nun ja ... - doch eher unspezifischen Vorahnung?
Nichts für ungut & schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*

Also. Ich habe die fragliche Nummer anscheinend übersehen:

0900-1061332 bzw 09001061332 steht tatsächlich schon länger in der Datenbank

Hier noch einmal alle Nummern der Ambavox AG

0900-1061332
0900-5520515
0900-5520552
0900-5633366
0900-5900655
0900-5960001
0900-5960002
0900-5960003
0900-5960004
0900-5960005
0900-5960006
0900-5960007
0900-5960008
0900-5960009

09001061332
09005520515
09005520552
09005633366
09005900655
09005960001
09005960002
09005960003
09005960004
09005960005
09005960006
09005960007
09005960008
09005960009

auf folgende Googlesuchen sei kommentarlos verwiesen:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=xing.com+ambavox&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ambavox+atms&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2009)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*

Tja, da könnte auch auf die Bundesnetzagentur einiges zukommen...
Die schweizerische Firma mit eindeutigen Wurzeln in Östrerreich und Deutschland zahlte weder die verhängte Strafe noch die Verwaltungskosten nach massiven Verstößen gegen die Regularien in UK...
Hätte man - wie es dringend erforderlich wäre - eine europäische Lösung, müssten sich die Verbraucher in Deutschland auch nicht mehr fürchten, was diese Firma denn mit ihren deutschen Mehrwertnummern vorhat...



			
				Phonepayplus schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=verdana,arial][/FONT]*Service Provider:* Ambavox AG
> *Information Provider:* N/A
> *Breaches upheld against:* Ambavox AG
> *Service title:* N/A
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*

Schweiz, Zypern, Rumänien, Frankreich, Trulala - die durchaus bekannten Strippenzieher spielen ihr lächerliches Spiel und die britischen Wattestäbchen spielen auch ein bisschen mit


			
				Phonepayplus schrieb:
			
		

> In an adjudication of 18 December 2008, *the Tribunal ordered that claims for refunds were to be paid by the Service Provider *[*AMBAVOX AG*] for the full amount spent by users, except where there was good cause to believe that such claims were not valid. The Service Provider was advised of the above sanction by the Executive in an adjudication letter sent by post and email on 13 January 2009.
> ...
> the *Service Provider stated that it was the responsibility of the Network Operator and BT to deal with refund claims*...
> [PPP] warned of a potential breach of sanctions if the Service Provider failed to comply with the refund sanction imposed. The Service Provider submitted an application for review of the Tribunal’s decision (...] The application for review was subsequently rejected by the Chairman.
> ...


Dann hat den Briten das Kasperletheater der österreichisch-schweizerisch-zypriotischen Theatergruppe offenbar doch gereicht:


> On 5 March 2009 a Tribunal upheld a further breach of the Code under paragraph 8.9.3b against the Service Provider for its failure to pay the £30,000 fine imposed by the Tribunal of 18 December 2008.  The Tribunal subsequently imposed *a bar on access to all of the Service Provider’s premium rate numbers until such time as the breaches were remedied and payment of the fine and administrative charges were made in full.*
> (...)*
> The Tribunal decided to extend the bar to also require payment of all valid claims for refunds and full payment of all outstanding administrative charges.*



Man kann nur hoffen, dass diese Firma und ihre Komplizen nun ihre erfolgreichen Theaterauftritte nicht dem deutschen Publikum präsentieren... Die Saalmiete für deutsche Kasperletheateraufführungen wurde bereits bezahlt - on die Sitzplätze für's Publikum Holzstühle sind, weiß ich nicht - die Bühne jedenfalls ist wattegepolstert...

- enthält (ein wenig) Ironie -


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2009)

*AW: 43820990914 Betrug. Was ist bekannt*

Christmas 2008: Parcel Delivery Scam - The Scream!
GLL's numbers used by parcel scammers - Investigations

Die erwähnte tschechische Firma Maxtis verhält sich zu den Pingbetrügern von Weihnachten 2006 ungefähr so wie Daumen zu Mittelfinger. Deren Chef, ein Franzose, schwadronierte vor Jahren über den Dialer-Goldrausch und vermarktete damals international aconti-Dialer.

Nachtrag: Ich mag diese Mirror-Investigative-Leute 



> Several firms shared her £9, including Telecom Austria and its client, a company in Switzerland called Ambavox AG, which supplied it to Keyzone Telecom, based in Cyprus.
> 
> Keyzone told us it gave the number to a firm called Maxtis, in the Czech Republic, which in turn passed it to G*** L***-L***, of CFL Live Ltd, based in Redhill, Surrey.
> 
> ...


----------

